# Hello Kitty. Lucky Tom & Too Dolly :o)



## thelove4tequila (Feb 6, 2009)

Hey girls! I rarely posts any looks but I wanted to share some ideas for the new HK palettes. I really do love them both! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks for looking!

2/4/09











Rubenseque Paint Pot
Lucky Tom palette (all)
105 Ardell lashes (my new fave)

Today!










Otherworldly Paint Pot
Too Dolly palette (all)
Anastasia Eye Lights Matte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cheeks:
Foolish Me

Lips:
Fashion Mews w/Fast Friends. 





Hope this helps some of you!


----------



## ktinagapay (Feb 6, 2009)

sexinesssss!


----------



## LilSphinx (Feb 6, 2009)

That first look is gorgeous!!  For some reason it almost has some sort of black-light effect for me....like the way some dark purples will show up. Hope you know what I mean.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




     Great job, beautiful!


----------



## yodagirl (Feb 6, 2009)

Both looks are awesome!! I looove how you applied the colors


----------



## aziajs (Feb 6, 2009)

I really really like the first one


----------



## jjjenko (Feb 6, 2009)

OMG i'm definitely going to buy both now because I just loved these FOTDs so much!


----------



## hello_my_apple (Feb 6, 2009)

pretty pretty!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Feb 6, 2009)

the first one is hot!!!


----------



## gigiopolis (Feb 6, 2009)

I remember you saying something about the purple in Lucky Tom being a liiiittle chalky, but after seeing these pictures I think it looks great! Makes me want it even more now...

Lovely


----------



## SuSana (Feb 6, 2009)

Crap!!  I took Lucky Tom off my list but it looks so good on you I think I'm going to put it back on! 

I love both the looks


----------



## chrisantiss (Feb 6, 2009)

very pretty


----------



## Sophie040 (Feb 6, 2009)

Both looks are gorgeous!


----------



## joey444 (Feb 6, 2009)

Both of them are gorgeous!!


----------



## MissResha (Feb 6, 2009)

gorgeous!


----------



## Fataliya (Feb 6, 2009)

Dammit...I didn't have either palette on my list, and now I want them both. 

You look HAWT!


----------



## melliquor (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow... they are both hot but I LOVE, LOVE the second one.  You should do a tut on the second one... you have some awesome blending skills.


----------



## mrs.mac (Feb 6, 2009)

You Look SOOO Pretty.


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm REALLY loving that second one the best. Awesome look.


----------



## claralikesguts (Feb 6, 2009)

both are hot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ahhh i can't wait to buy my HK. you make me want to buy both of the palettes now ><


----------



## Kiyishima (Feb 6, 2009)

Woah, they look great! I preordered my things and took Lucky Tom off my list....now I want it again ><;;;


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 6, 2009)

Holy crap! You look radiant and gorgeous!!


----------



## allthatgl1tt3rs (Feb 6, 2009)

This is gorrrrrrrrgous, well I mean they both are!

Oh I'm so excited about HK - patiently waiting for the UK arrival!


----------



## unkn0wn (Feb 6, 2009)

i like these!


----------



## blinkymei (Feb 6, 2009)

hottt! thanks for being an enabler


----------



## pdtb050606 (Feb 6, 2009)

WOW! You look incredible, and I agree w/blinkymei...thanks for being an enabler


----------



## FiestyFemme (Feb 6, 2009)

Looks great! Love the first look especially.


----------



## Asphyxia (Feb 6, 2009)

You just helped me confirm my decision in getting both HK palettes. Love the looks!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Feb 6, 2009)

Yay for Hello Kitty! U look Gorgeous!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 6, 2009)

these are both very hot! Thanks for the inspiration


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 6, 2009)

Stunning!  I adore this look on you.


----------



## ladyJ (Feb 6, 2009)

SO HOT!! I am so glad that I reserved both palletes!!!!!!!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Feb 6, 2009)

wow, both look so good!!! great job!!! im gonna try these looks with the stuff i already have, dont really want to buy these palettes.


----------



## vocaltest (Feb 6, 2009)

all of a sudden i actually want things from HK lol. gorgeous looks x


----------



## fintia (Feb 6, 2009)

This is great!!! oh! I want HK to come out now!!! lol can not wait!!!!! ahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 6, 2009)

Both looks are lovely, but I really love Lucky Tom on you - gorgeous!!


----------



## nikki (Feb 6, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!  Thanks for the ideas!!


----------



## l1onqueen (Feb 7, 2009)

Damn Girl! I was waiting on the face charts, but you killed it! Love both looks. Too Dolly was not on my list, but I considering it now! Great job on both looks!


----------



## Arshia (Feb 7, 2009)

OMG! WOW
i did not think the pallets could look this good!!! u loook freking amazing wow...
i looove them both! amazing!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks girls for the kind words. I just wanted to help (or hurt your wallet) a little.


----------



## nursee81 (Feb 7, 2009)

I am really considering getting both pallets. are there any dupe for the lucky tom pallet I know I can get yogurt and paradisco what about the other 2 e/s's and dupes for those.


----------



## brownsuga lady (Feb 7, 2009)

So pretty! I'm glad I have both palettes to recreate these looks!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 7, 2009)

Oh man, so pretty


----------



## carandru (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm really liking both of these looks


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 7, 2009)

Flawless Looks


----------



## nunu (Feb 7, 2009)

beautiful looks!


----------



## lambie_mac24 (Feb 7, 2009)

Killer!! I'm so glad I pre-ordered both pallettes! You look beautiful doll! I am especially fond of the second look.


----------



## Rennah (Feb 8, 2009)

Really pretty looks! I still don't know which palette to get!


----------



## TwistedFaith (Feb 8, 2009)

I really thought I could pass on the Lucky Tom palette even though I liked it, but after seeing your look I have to have it. You look fantastic!


----------



## NewlyMACd (Feb 8, 2009)

You have just convinced me to get both palettes.  I wasn't at first but thanks to your EOTD's, I will get both.  The second one has better color but nonetheless, they both are winners.  Great looks too


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 8, 2009)

Hot looks!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_I am really considering getting both pallets. are there any dupe for the lucky tom pallet I know I can get yogurt and paradisco what about the other 2 e/s's and dupes for those._

 
Stylin' really reminded me of Climate Blue from Cool Heat but they aren't identical. As for Lucky Tom, hmmmm I really can't think of anything that is similar.


----------



## AliVix1 (Feb 10, 2009)

awesome!!


----------



## minni4bebe (Feb 10, 2009)

GREAT! you look so gorgeous....I only got too dolly and now i want lucky tom bc of this!


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 10, 2009)

Wow you really rock them both - HOT!


----------



## starfck (Feb 11, 2009)

i love the lucky tom one =)


----------



## thelove4tequila (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks girls.


----------



## bsquared (Feb 11, 2009)

love the first look!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Feb 16, 2009)

looks amazing!


----------



## beezyfree (Feb 16, 2009)

*wow. looks extremely pigmented! like im looking at it in HIGH DEF. haha. great work!! i really really like it *


----------



## unkn0wn (Feb 16, 2009)

lovely. :}


----------



## nico (Feb 16, 2009)

I really like the first one


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Feb 16, 2009)

Love them both!


----------



## MAC Mel (Feb 16, 2009)

loves it!


----------

